# Missä minä nousen pois Nurmijärventieltä



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

_Moderator's Note: This thread was split from here


Missä minä nousen pois Nurmijärventie*ltä*, on tie*n* vieressä huoltoasema.

_Is there any reason for abl. here? Maybe it's just a misprint and ade. should be used instead?


----------



## sammio

_[Moderator's Note: Off-topic part deleted.]_



Carrot Ironfoundersson said:


> _Missä minä nousen pois Nurmijärventie*ltä*, on tie*n* vieressä huoltoasema.
> 
> _Is there any reason for abl. here? Maybe it's just a misprint and ade. should be used instead?



This should be "Nurmijärventiellä" so it's apparently just a wrong case written by someone who isn't fluent in Finnish, since the whole sentence looks weird to me. You should change it quite a lot to make it sound more natural. "Siinä kohtaa Nurmijärventietä, missä minä nousen pois, on huoltoasema" my suggestion.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

sammio said:


> _[Moderator's Note: Off-topic part deleted.]_
> 
> 
> 
> This should be "Nurmijärventiellä" so it's apparently just a wrong case written by someone who isn't fluent in Finnish, since the whole sentence looks weird to me. You should change it quite a lot to make it sound more natural. "Siinä kohtaa Nurmijärventietä, missä minä nousen pois, on huoltoasema" my suggestion.


I see nothing natural (or correct) in _nousen pois_ if you are talking about getting off a bus. _Nousen_ implies that the road is higher up than the floor of the bus! My suggestion: _Sillä kohdalla Nurmijärventietä, missä minä jään bussista, on huoltoasema._


----------



## Hakro

Grumpy Old Man said:


> _Nousen_ implies that the road is higher up than the floor of the bus!


No, it does not! A very common phrase is _nousen autosta._ (Equally_: nousen autoon_ although in fact you sit down in the car.)

My suggestion:
_Nousen Nurmijärventiellä pois (bussista) siinä missä on huoltoasema._
Adessive _Nurmijärventiellä _is the only possible case here.


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

Kiitos kaikille!

I know this online 40 lesson Finnish course I'm taking is not perfect and error-proof. That's why this forum is extremely helpful!


----------

